# Best baby carrier for hiking?



## Natsku

Hey natural parents! Hoping I'll be becoming a bit more natural soon when I start with the cloth nappies and all :)
But I have a question about baby carriers/slings. I have a ring sling but it does my back in (I have a bad back at the best of times anyway) so I haven't used it since Maria was 3 months but now I'm moving to the country where a pram is not convient and we'll be in the forest so would be nice to go for hikes with her so I need to find a baby carrier that won't kill my back after walking all day in rough terrain (especially through snow!)

I was thinking one of those backpack types, are they good? Any recommendations on brands? Anywhere to get them second hand?


----------



## Thumper

Hi Natsku! We have an Ergo performance that I've been using even when I fractured my back and didn't know :dohh: So I can vouch for using it with back pain!

Didn't know you were switching to cloth :thumbup: that's great!


----------



## Natsku

Yeah have to make the switch as I won't get my bin collected very often at the new houses so don't want dispoables stinking up the place :haha: Just gotta find the right nappies for her. Got a kushies one that I got free in my baby box so gonna try her out in that after lunch to see how it fits :)

You used the Ergo even when you fractured your back? Thats amazing!


----------



## Thumper

Yeah, I fell off a hose badly but couldn;t admit to anyone how much it hurt as they'd all told me not to ride yet :haha: But eventually it got so bad I had to have x-rays. Oops! But the Ergo didn't bother me :) Back carries were easier. I couldn't manage the wrap though.
Looking forward to seeing Maria's fluffy bum :D


----------



## Natsku

Ouch! Well I'll certainly consider the Ergo then!


----------



## aliss

I would go with an ergo.

The "framed" carriers (like ones you'll see in hiking stores) are just too big, too bulky, too unnecessary. The ergo is just as strong & sturdy but without all the other crap. I've been hiking dozens of times in mine.


----------



## Sazaroo

Im after a hiking baby carrier too... Does the ergo performance have a rain and sun canopy? X


----------



## aliss

Sazaroo said:


> Im after a hiking baby carrier too... Does the ergo performance have a rain and sun canopy? X

No, but you can buy a separate cover. I just use an umbrella for both sun & rain if needed (or a hat & globs of sunscreen). The ones that come with rain/sun canopies (not Ergo brand) will just make it awkward/uncomfortable, it's much easier to just use a simple rain cover or umbrella


----------



## fluffpuffin

I think it depends on how much hiking you do and whether you will need extra space for storage to take other items. The ergo is good for shorter hikes / walks - I've taken it on cliff walks and it was great. Yes, the other framed carriers are heavier and less comfortable but you can put quite a few extra things in them. But baby won't be close to your body and will have to be able to sit unaided. You will have to dress them to make sure they don't get too hot / cold, cold is especially important as your body isn't keeping them warm. But the framed carriers do have sun canopies / rain canopies as well for extra protection so that is an advantage. I can't advise on a band though as I never had the need to get one of these.


----------



## Natsku

Thanks for the replies :)


----------



## Natsku

aliss said:


> I would go with an ergo.
> 
> The "framed" carriers (like ones you'll see in hiking stores) are just too big, too bulky, too unnecessary. The ergo is just as strong & sturdy but without all the other crap. I've been hiking dozens of times in mine.

I talked to OH about this last night and he said that he thinks a framed one is better because framed hiking rucksacks are better, does this make sense or not?

Also, wanna show off Maria's new fluffy bum!
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/baby2/0ebaf9f3.jpg
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/generalgayer/baby2/3dbac719.jpg


----------



## patch2006uk

Biggest problem with the framed carriers is that they weigh about as much as the baby before you start! As a PP said, if you need to carry equipment on your back as well as LO, then the big framed ones are good. But for a day long walk or general use, you can't go wrong with a soft structured carrier (I can't vouch for the ergo as I don't have one, but my Manduca is basically the same, and there are a few others too - the beco butterfly and the Rose and rebellion come to mind)

Why carry more weight than you need to? With the fabric carriers, the only weight is that of LO :)


----------



## Natsku

That would be my concern too, but I guess if OH was to use it he might prefer it with a frame.
Oh yeah with the Ergo, does that work well with different size people? OH is bigger than me and a lot broader, would he be able to use it as well?


----------



## patch2006uk

The reason we got the Manduca was because the straps are longer as standard, so it fits different people better than the standard ergo, although you can buy extension straps for the ergo. 

The frame carriers have their place, but I'd seriously say the soft-structured carriers are better for more frequent use :)


----------



## Natsku

Cheers, I think I would rather go for a soft structured one too, less hassle storing it as well!

How difficult is it to get baby in and out with the back carry?


----------



## fluffpuffin

For the ergo you can get a bag that attaches to it so you can carry food/drinks nappies etc.

I find it easy to get Isla into my ergo in the back carry. I can do it on my own. It took a few goes to get confident though.

Ps: my hubby loves carrying her in the ergo so much, we always fight who gets to wear her.


----------



## patch2006uk

I can get LO onto my back no problem in the manduca - just straight up and over my head! I'm still learning how to wrap him back there, but the SSCs are nice and easy (and quick!)


----------



## lepaskilf

I have an ergo and love it, but only for small walks.

If you do alot of proper hiking, in the hills for longer periods out in the sticks etc... then I would recommend a rigid one. They are great and if you get a decent brand, they are not that heavy!

I have a macpac koala, it is their simplest one which has a storage comaptment at the bottom for lunch, spare clothes 1st aid etc. You can also buy a sun canopy and rain cover for it.

Macpac is a well known, respected rucsack brand in the mountaineering world.


----------



## Natsku

Spoke to OH again about this and he's still convinced that a framed one is better for the kind of hiking we would (hopefully) be doing as he says the frame helps keep your form better so although a soft structured one would work fine for someone who already has good posture and is fairly athletic, it wouldn't be good for me.

Does the Macpac fit well on different sized people lepaskilf? Does it adjust?


----------



## lepaskilf

Hey Natsku, this is my OH wearing LO on the mountain behind our house.

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_1573.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_1649.jpg[/IMG]

This is LO in the snow, with his snow suit on to keep him warm

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0536.jpg[/IMG]

It's much more suitable for hill walking than the ergo because it does keep your posture better, and the storage and rain cover are brill.

It fits both me and OH fine and there's a foot difference between us!

I love my ergo, it is so comfy. But I can see LO better in this macpac and it is just as comfortable I think!


----------



## lepaskilf

This is LO fast asleep at a cafe. It's great as you can take it off without disturbing them!... You can by a neck support for when they sleep but LO never needed it x

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/P6180008.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Natsku

Awww that pic of him asleep in it is so cute!

Its pretty hilly where we will be so something good for hill walking would be necessary.


----------



## lepaskilf

This is me carrying LO on another hill



With the sun canopy on:



Rain cover, which goes right over the bottom of it. Covering the feet



Last one! (sorry!!!) This is LO in the ergo



You'll notice that he is much lower down so it is harder to talk to him, but it is comfy and he does look alot comfier in whist asleep. His head does bob about in the macpac when he's alseep. 

I think he prefers the macpac as he doesn't feel so resticted. But when he's awake in the ergo he has his arms out and seems to be fine in it.

I can't say which one I completely prefer, I think they both have their uses in different situations.


----------



## Natsku

The sleeping position does look comfier in the Ergo but he is very low down and I prefer to have weight higher up on my back otherwise it bothers me. 
Wonder if I could persuede OH to get us both.......


----------



## lepaskilf

My OH has never used any of the soft carriers. He doesn't like the faff!

The ergo is obviosuly alot lighter and less bulky. But I think the structured one's are more manly lol!


----------



## Natsku

:haha: yes some men might prefer a more manly one!


----------



## Sarahkka

I have the Deuter Kid Comfort and love it. We live right next to the Rockies and do some serious elevation, so we wanted sturdy. The Deuter is really comfy, both boys love it, and I don't think it weighs that much at all. Plus I can fit a ton of stuff in it.
We also have the Sherpani Rumba Light. It's okay. Not crazy about it, to be honest. I think the Deuter is much much better.


----------



## Farie

We use a Ergo if I carry her and a Vaude https://www.littletrekkers.co.uk/shop/index.php/flypage/1081/ca8207833a4f6ada30217a8bda9850cb that DH perfers for big walks (he sweats to badly with her in the Ergo and they both get hot and very uncomfy.

For around and about I tend to just use my mei tai


----------

